# 2015 April Taiwan Phalaenopsis Tour



## bigleaf (May 7, 2015)

I will be posting phalaenopsis photos I took in Taiwan between 4/17 to 4/20. I split my visit between phalaenopsis and paphiopedilum growers. 
As before I see many beautiful flowers. I purposely went in April when weather is a bit warm and slightly uncomfortable, in hope to see more flowers. In the past first two weeks of March is too early for novelty phals to bloom.

Phalaenopsis Ho's Dreamy Jade 'Peter'






Phalaenopsis Yaphon Lobspis x Kuntrarti Rarashati - Color is very unique - bright. Yaphon will not sell it. Maybe he will offer clones in the future.





Phalaenopsis Tying Shin Interest - really cool plant between harlequin and Phal deliciosa. I like that each flower has different look Older plant makes keiki on spike just like the species parent. One of this came home with me.





Phalaenopsis Rainbow Chip x equestris - I thought this keiki is so cool because one spike has normal flower, and one spike has peloric flowers. I'm curious if this trait will continue in future flowering. So I brought this home with me.





Phalaenopsis Chang Jhih Green 'Chang Yi' (Phal. Sogo Key X Phal. Tzu Chiang Litlitz)





Phalaenopsis Chang Jhih Green 'Chang Yi'





Phalaenopsis gigantea - poor plant is working overtime with many seedpods.





Phalaenopsis gigantea - closeup





Phalaenopsis gigantea - you can see attempt being made to remake Phal. Ohl Flame (Phal. gigantea x Phal. Princess Kaiulani)







More to come later.


----------



## bigleaf (May 7, 2015)

Phalaenopsis Chienlung Red Eagle (Phal. Germaine Vincent X Phal. Black Eagle)





Phalaenopsis Chienlung Red Eagle





Phalaenopsis stuartiana f. nobilis





Renanthera citrina





Phalaenopsis lobbii x malipoense





Phalaenopsis Chienlung Black Parrot 'CL Snake' AM/AOS









Phalaenopsis Jon's Gigan Cherry





Phalaenopsis Jon's Gigan Cherry





Phalaenopsis Zheng Min Anaconda





Phalaenopsis Yaphon Gelacea x Mambo





Phalaenopsis modesta





Phalaenopsis Mituo King 'Red Pepper' (Phal. Mituo Sun X Phal. Ld's Bear King)





Phalaenopsis Mituo Sun 'Red Pepper'





WZ286 Vandaenopsi Chienlung Purple Schubert (Kenneth Schubert X V. coerulea) - color is a bit off, it's more blue than purple in person.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for the tour. I hope clones of that orange one become available. It is stunning. I could definitely make space for a Phal that looks like that.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 7, 2015)

Wow! So nice!


----------



## Denver (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, it looks like it paid off to delay your trip!

I particularly like the Phalaenopsis stuartiana f. nobilis, I had never seen one before.


----------



## Justin (May 7, 2015)

gorgeous! it looks like your own greenhouse!


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2015)

bigleaf said:


> I will be posting phalaenopsis photos I took in Taiwan between 4/17 to 4/20. I split my visit between phalaenopsis and paphiopedilum growers.


TRAITOR!! :viking: 




bigleaf said:


> Phalaenopsis Yaphon Lobspis x Kuntrarti Rarashati - Color is very unique - bright. Yaphon will not sell it. Maybe he will offer clones in the future.


Nice. BTW, if you can get more of that fragrant Orange/art shade Pylo's hybrid don't forget me! :wink: 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pics.
If you think April is bad, try July or August ... at a night market next to the vendor selling stinky tofu.


----------



## Lanmark (May 7, 2015)

So many truly nice flowers, one after another after another! That orange Yaphon hybrid and the 'CL Snake' are really wild!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2015)

NYEric said:


> TRAITOR!! :viking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or me! I have been looking for an orange Phal for years!


----------



## cattmad (May 7, 2015)

Please post more of yor slipper photos


----------



## Marco (May 7, 2015)

That orange phal and the stuartiana nobilis are great.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for the tour. Looks like some excellent crosses. Hope some of them make it over here soon.


----------



## Hien (May 7, 2015)

the zheng Min Anaconda in the photo has the same look as the Zheng Min Anaconda "Chienlung#01' .
is it the same ?


----------



## rbedard (May 8, 2015)

Nice photos Peter; thanks for sharing.


----------



## theorchidzone (May 8, 2015)

Some really awesome flowers.
The Phalaenopsis stuartiana f. nobles caught my attention. I am amazed how strong the yellow is.


----------



## bigleaf (May 8, 2015)

Hien said:


> the zheng Min Anaconda in the photo has the same look as the Zheng Min Anaconda "Chienlung#01' .
> is it the same ?



I believe so. This flower has different look depending on seasons. It's a sister plant to Phal Zheng Min Anaconda 'Peter'.


----------



## bigleaf (May 8, 2015)

cattmad said:


> Please post more of yor slipper photos



Okay. I took many pictures when visiting 8 paph growers. Best flower quality pictures are from Taiwan Paph Society judging - its one place where all paph growes brought their best plants to show off. Many of the multiflora type I would not see if I went to Taiwan earlier in March during the International Show. However the lighting was poor at the judging so my phone pictures don't look great. I took them nonetheless to learn.
I want to organize them by type. But I also don't want to take forever. I may just throw them together and organize them at a later time.


----------



## bigleaf (May 8, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks for posting the pics.
> If you think April is bad, try July or August ... at a night market next to the vendor selling stinky tofu.



I love stinky tofu. I used to enjoy them when I was younger in Taiwan.

Yeah, I don't go back to Taiwan after April 30 because airfare goes up too. Next year I think I will go in February. Weather will be cooler. I still like to go to Japan Grand Prix one day.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2015)

I really like the 'snake' themed phals.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 8, 2015)

bigleaf said:


> I love stinky tofu. I used to enjoy them when I was younger in Taiwan.
> 
> Yeah, I don't go back to Taiwan after April 30 because airfare goes up too. Next year I think I will go in February. Weather will be cooler. I still like to go to Japan Grand Prix one day.



I like December-January. Not hot and the "seciya" fruit is in season. (but I can go for papaya milk any time...)


----------



## Hien (May 9, 2015)

bigleaf said:


> I believe so. This flower has different look depending on seasons. It's a sister plant to Phal Zheng Min Anaconda 'Peter'.



-Among many beautiful phals I have seen pictures of , that flower Zheng Min Anaconda 'Peter' is one of the most beautiful phal .
-Did the breeder name the clone after you?
-how do they decide which on to be cloned and mass produced for the market ?
-do you see a lot of sibling plants with this type of flower from this cross ?
I have one more question , the plant Tying Shin baby smile is listed as non fragrance (the clone 'Rojo' on Norman orchids) but I detect sweet fragrance of all the Tying Shin baby smile plants for sale (without clonal name) at the Orchid show in NJ in February .
Does the plant Rojo has any fragrance from your opinion?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2015)

I too love Phal. stuartiana nobilis. Very yellow!
and that dark magenta (I think very fragrant?) one with thick substance.
I had NOID that was identical to that one. I gave it away after having it for a while.

I keep saying to myself I'm going to order one or twon dark red fragrant phal from you, but never have yet.


----------

